# Have you overnighted at Port Solent ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We usually go straight to Port Solent from home and have a meal there before going on later to overnight at the ferry terminal in Portsmouth. We've not seen another MH parked at Port Solent which looked as if it intended to overnight there.

Last time we had such an awful night at the ferry terminal ( refrigerated lorries right next to us) that we decided we'd stay on at Port Solent in future.

Has anyone had any problems staying there, in the car park in front of the cinema ? What is the traffic like in the morning on the way to the port ?

G


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've stayed overnight several times - not at the car park in front of the cinema which is, if I remember rightly, on a bit of a slope. But further on down, on your right, there used to be a huge parking area where the boat hire people are. It's not marked out and it's a bit rough, but it's very acceptable and within walking distance of the eateries etc.

Last time we stopped there a security guard came to see if we were intending staying overnight. When we said Yes, he indicated that we weren't really supposed to but really there wasn't a problem. They may have tightened up now.

I did suggest to Britstops that they investigate this one but it didn't make it into the last book.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

We park on a field at denmead. I think it is a cl and we found it on mhf campsites. No facilities except water only £4 per night. We are not members of cc or c&cc and have not been asked for proof of membership.
Jim


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jim. We'd like to stick with Port Solent as we usually arrive in daylight, have a brisk walk round the common or marina and a long dinner in the warm of one of the restaurants there, courtesy of Tesco. If we overnight there we could also have a drink as well. We also prefer hardstanding in winter.

It would make an excellent Britstop: the place is in need of a steady clientele as I understand it has list out to Gunwharf Quay ( ? ) and there is masses of space for motorhomes to park. They could easily manage an aire in one corner. Good idea.

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Go right to the very end of that road (over several nasty sleeping policemen bumps) and park up in the layby near to the gates into the restricted area, perfeck place to overnight.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

We have overnighted several times at Port Solent. We park in one of the car parks near the entrance to the shops/restaurants. They do have a bit of a slope but we have always managed to find a levellish spot, usually by parking sideways across several spaces. The security guards seem a friendly bunch and have never bothered us. Several of the restaurants open quite early for breakfast, including Weatherspoons who do a good value fry-up. Not sure about opening hours in the dead of winter however. There is a bit of distant road noise from the nearby M27 but not enough to bother my light sleeper of a wife! All in all I would say this is a very good(free) spot to overnight, especially when coming from or going to Portsmouth Int. Ferry Port.

Caulkhead

PS. If you are at all interested in sailing, "Lively Lady", the yacht that Sir Alec Rose sailed round the world in, is moored in front of the Sir Alec Rose pub at Port Solent.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> We have overnighted several times at Port Solent. We park in one of the car parks near the entrance to the shops/restaurants. .


Many thanks. That's just what we wanted to hear. We've been there many times but didn't know about the "Lively Lady" so will definitely go and look at her.

Is the traffic reasonable in the morning on the way to the port ? I would always choose to park at the end of the ferry ramp as I get panicky about being late but, as I said, we had such a horrible night at the port last time that we don't want a repeat.

Thank you all

G


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

If you are going for the 0815 to Caen then I presume that you would want to be at the terminal by 0715, in which case the rush hour traffic into Pompey wont be too bad. I am a serial worrier when it comes to getting to the ferry on time so I would probably leave Port Solent at 0630, just in case :wink: My wife on the other hand would be happy to leave at the very last minute because she is convinced that those nice people at Brittany Ferries wouldn't possibly leave without her :roll: 

Caulkhead


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shows what a worrier I am...it's the 11.45 am to Bilbao !

G


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Ahhhhh! In which case you've probably got time to go via the scenic route! Nip down the M27 to Soton, ferry to East Cowes, nip across to Fishbourne, ferry to Pompey and only 10 mins up the road to B/F. Or you could have a lie in.......  

Caulkhead


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Could you update us when you've stayed there? Last December we were going to stop at same but decided to go to the port. It was ok, apart from the bright lights. Thanks, Graham.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wug said:


> Could you update us when you've stayed there? Last December we were going to stop at same but decided to go to the port. It was ok, apart from the bright lights. Thanks, Graham.


Will do Graham. What decided you to go down to the port rather than Port Solent ?

G


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Will do Graham. What decided you to go down to the port rather than Port Solent ?
> 
> G


Worry  It was just our second trip and needed to be there by around 9am so decided it would be safer to be at the port. Nothing wrong with Port Solent. We stopped there until around 9.30pm, very quiet, no security guards came over, so we could probably have stayed overnight no problem.


----------

